# 10 gallon lighting



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Currently I have 2-20 watt 50/50 bulbs. Yes, I know the actinic won't do anything for the plants.

So for my birthday, I might want to get a new lighting system. I want to keep it cheap, so I was thinking of this: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...4/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight24
It may hang over a bit, but I think the light part of the bulb will stay within the tank.

Are there any other cheaper/better lighting systems for 10 gal? Sorry, but I don't want AH Supply.


----------



## Spiritwind (Feb 2, 2008)

Is it that you dont want to build your own enclosure and just want a plug and turn on option? Cause there are T5 kits too. Is there a certain budget you are trying to fit in? It will be pretty hard to do better than that for less.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Currently I have 2-20 watt 50/50 bulbs. Yes, I know the actinic won't do anything for the plants.
> 
> So for my birthday, I might want to get a new lighting system. I want to keep it cheap, so I was thinking of this: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...4/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight24
> It may hang over a bit, but I think the light part of the bulb will stay within the tank.
> ...


There's a pic of a 10g with the 24" T5 fixture on link #4 by waterfaller1: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/59639-10g-lighting.html


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well ideally it should be under $50 so my parents can get it for me....are there any T5 DIY like that?


----------



## Spiritwind (Feb 2, 2008)

Under $50 there isnt much choice at all, this is only 28 watts for $40.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idproduct~CU01002.html
This is 40 watts + a lunar light(woo hoo lol) for $59, although you would have to call or email around to find a place that would swap out bulbs, for a freshwater one. Also it is a 20" so it wont hang over.

T5 kits are around $100 the ones I have seen, only the ones from AHsupply you dont want are remotely in your budget. 55watts for $63, which would over hang, or 36watts for $61.

All that being said, the one you found already looks to be your cheapest and least painful option(as far as build yourself or cost).


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean we can't swap the bulbs ourselves?


----------



## Spiritwind (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh sure you can swap yourself, but that link I showed you, the fixture includes a 10k/actinic bulb. You would then have to buy a separate freshwater one. Or what I was suggesting is let them keep that bulb, and give you the freshwater one in exchange.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh ok good.

I was thinking I could use this:http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...life20aqualightpowercompactstriplight1x28watt
But replace the bulb with either Current dual 10K/6700K or another bulb....


----------



## Spiritwind (Feb 2, 2008)

That works too, but if you dont mind calling or emailing some of these places, you can ask if they would just change the bulb so you dont have to buy another one yet.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So I think I've found a couple of other fixtures that would work:
Still keeping this choice: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...4/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight24
Hangs over but I think the bulb will stay within the tank: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...fefreshwateraqualight24powercompactlight1x65w
Again, hangs over but I think the bulbs will stay within the tank: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/236414/product.web
And then there's the first option, swapping it out for a diff. bulb.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mummy (Feb 26, 2008)

Have you consider this 40W Current USA Satellite 20"?


----------



## tylercrawford (Feb 1, 2008)

you can use a lot of cheap stuff over a 10g . . . it doesn't always have to be a t5.

I have had good luck with power compacts over such a small tank.


----------



## HeathBar (Aug 28, 2007)

I use a Coralife 20" Aqualight Power Compact Strip Light- 1X28Watt.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCatalog/ctl3684/cp18369/si1383400/cl1/coralife_20_aqualight_power_compact_strip_light_1x28watt?&query=auqalight+fixture+20%27&queryType=0&offset=

I replaced the bulb with a 28W full spectrum light but I wasn't satisified so I replaced that with an ADA 8000k, 36W light and I'm very happy with it. No problems at all. 

All my plants start to pearl about an hour after the lights go on. 

The 28W one will work with low-medium light plants but you'll run into problems if you want grow anything more demanding.


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

I'm using the same fixture ^^^^^, thinking about getting the Sunpaq Dual Daylight 6,700K Bulb - (Square Pin also)...Any advise as far as compatibility? I know its the same pin and what not, but i'm just worried about spending 25bucks on a bulb only to have it blow out a day later or something? anybody have suggestions for a better bulb to get with this Coralife light fixture...its a 20 inch fixture with a dual light square pin plug in. I would greatly appreciate any advise. Thanks...oh here is the link to the bulb http://shop.bhg.com/product/saltwater-bulbs/207030/40watt-16.75-x-1.75-x-1-2024-.html


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you planning on buying the 40w bulb? If so, I don't think that fixture is designed to support that wattage. I'm sure someone will know for sure, but I would hold off until you get confirmation.


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

yea that is what im trying to find out...and if not what bulb would be the best to maximize this fixture?


----------



## natdc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have the 20" 28w coralife fixture and I brought a replacement dual daylight bulb rated at 40w and it work great! My hc is growing horizontally. Also, someone mention to me that he took a look at the ballast for the fixture and it maximum rated watt is 40watts! Awesome eh.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Well there ya go. Nice job, natdc2!


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

yea sweet, thanx alot for the info guys, gonna go ahead and buy it then, let you know how this specific bulb works in the long term


----------

